
Access 2200+ JavaScript libs in C# using Retyped - geoffreymcgill
https://blog.bridge.net/2200-js-libraries-in-c-using-retyped-dcfafb28b119
======
dested
This is an incredible use of the wealth of d.ts files there are! I've used
bridge.net in the past and it's great using the .net toolset and c# language
to build production ready javascript.

~~~
geoffreymcgill
cool. Thanks for the feedback!

